# Simplicity with Perfection



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review. A nice tool.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Great review. I bought one of these. It very nearly made sharpening chisels fun.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice review.
I have the earlier version which is a little more difficult to set up the 25 degree bevel angle - I've overcome that with a shop made jig which also helps align the blade vertically to the clamping device.
Getting this gadget was a major turning point in my woodworking - suddenly chisels and plane blades were sharp, and what a difference that made!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

nice review. (even the instructions reviewed!!)


----------



## jacklumber (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with this review. If you a sharpening a bunch of chisels it's easy to leave the roller in the microbevel position and make the primary bevel at the wrong angle if you are a space case like me. Always remember to reset the roller when you take out a blade or chisel.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, Pete. I've done the same thing a few times myself.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one of these as well. I use it in conjunction with diamond honing stones. I've never used a honing system in my life. I have been able to put a very sharp edge on my chisels and plane irons without much fussin or cussin.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Wish my first generation Veritas jig would wear out. I want this one and the optional camber roller. Debbie, do you think you could talk Robin into selling a refit for the older jigs? I know you are buddies.


----------



## RickH (Feb 20, 2008)

I own this and it works great. Thoughtfully designed and extremely well made. After using on both stones and plates I have to say that I think I prefer the paper on float glass plate better. That's because stones will lose their flatness after some use, whereas using glass plates they are always perfectly flat. But this honing guide works wonders on either.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have one of these too. Also, Veritas has released a new Camber Roller Assembly for the jig to allow sharpening radius or cambered blades (I.E. Scrub Plane blades)


----------



## herbert (Oct 30, 2007)

I graduated from MTU in 1984. It is nice to see another Huskie on this site.


----------

